# Gibson J160E



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently aquired one of these , a 1957 . 
It has what I have heard is a common problem . When
plugged in , there is a noticeable hum/buzz. The PU works , and sounds OK .







I realize 
I am dealing with a single coil PU , but is there
a fix for this ? Back then did they use unshielded wire ?
Not grounded ?
Any ideas ?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

No bridge/string ground?

Sweet guitar BTW, congrats!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

From what i understand those pickups are a P90, hum is part of the deal. Are you playing through a PA or a regular guitar amp?


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

PA with LR Baggs Para DI


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Have you tried it plugged into a guitar amp by any chance?


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

No I have not ...... but I will .


----------



## Boppy (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. That's a beautifully beat to hell guitar.

As for the hum/buzz, does it go away if you touch the jack or the pointers on the VOL/TONE knobs? If not, then that's just how P90s be.
If it _does_ go away, then the strings need to be grounded somehow--usually with a metal plate under the bridge.

I have an Epiphone EJ-160e with a stacked humbucker. It also has hum/buzz issues because the strings aren't grounded. I'll deal with it next time I change the strings...


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

I have owned a few guitars with P90s and they do NOT get along with the old wiring in my old house. 
IMHO this pedal is a must have for P90s.

Electro-Harmonix


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Plugged it into a regular guitar amp ,.. noise still there . But as I say it is not a deal killer .


----------

